# Rezepte WinCC Flex 2007 - IEC Timer



## Shettyman (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo nochmal,
hab da ein Problem mit der Rezeptverwaltung.
Ich habe ein FB mit Multiinstanzen programmiert (SFB4).
Jetzt möchte ich via Touch Panel / Rezeptverwaltung die 
Zeiten an diesem FB verändern. 
Jedoch werden alle Eingaben im Rezept in ms in den Datenbaustein
geschrieben. Eine Eingabe im Rezept ( T#43m ) ist leider nicht möglich. Bei knapp 20 Werten pro Rezept ist das viel tipperei, wenn
man in ms arbeitet. Sekunden oder Minuten würde ausreichen. Kann ich das irgendwie ändern, das die Werte im Panel / DB nicht in ms geschrieben werden?


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich verfahre bei so etwas normalerweise so :
Meine Eingabe-Variable ist eine REAL in die ich dann die Dauer (Zeitbasis je nachdem, wie ich es brauche) eingebe. Diese Variable wird dann mit dem entsprechenden Faktor in der SPS zur Time gemacht - also Minuten * 60000 bzw. Sekunden * 1000. Also :
	
	



```
L #myVorgabe
L 60000.0
*R
RND
T #myTime
```
Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2010)

Eine andere möglichkeit ist, gerade weil du von Rezeptverwaltung sprichst
einfach alle betreffenden Einträge Selektieren und dann die Nachkomma
stellen auf 3 ändern.


----------



## Shettyman (3 Mai 2010)

Also Multiplizierst du nur die Eingaben vom Panel mit einem Festwert.

Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es da leider nicht oder?
so müsste ich für jede Variable eine Multiplikation machen.
Und das sind wie gesagt ca 20 Zeiten pro Rezept


----------



## Andy79 (3 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

versuch es mal mit der linearen Skalierung. Zu finden bei den HMI-Variablen unter Eigenschaften --> Lineare Skalierung. 
Auf Seite Steuerung bspw. 0-30000 eingeben und auf Seite Bediengerät 0-30 für Eingabe 0-30s am Panel (siehe Screenshot).

Gruß Andy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2010)

Shettyman schrieb:


> Also Multiplizierst du nur die Eingaben vom Panel mit einem Festwert.
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es da leider nicht oder?


 
Doch die Variabel direkt im Panel Skalieren, unter den Eigenschaften der
Variablen gibt es das Menü Lineare Skallierung.

Siehe Andy 79, im Beitrag #5


----------



## Shettyman (3 Mai 2010)

@ Hartmut:
Wo stelle ich denn in der Rezepturanzeige die Nachkommastellen ein?
Finde da irgendwie kein Feld zu?!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2010)

da gibt es eine Spalte für Dezimalkommastellen.

PS. nicht Hartmut sondern Helmut, wie die Kanzler die wir mal hatten


----------



## Shettyman (3 Mai 2010)

Ah das ist sehr gut. Vielen Dank an euch alle 

PS: @Helmut: Entschuldigung


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 Mai 2010)

Shettyman schrieb:


> Also Multiplizierst du nur die Eingaben vom Panel mit einem Festwert.
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit gibt es da leider nicht oder?


 
Doch - siehe Vorschlag von Andy bzw. auch von Helmut ...
Für das, was ich so mache erschien es mir so am konfortabelsten (immer dem ersten Impuls folgen), da ich auch gerne mal nicht nur einen TIME sondern auch einen S5TIME von der Eingabe mache ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Mai 2010)

hier noch mal ein Screenshot:


----------



## Shettyman (3 Mai 2010)

Jau, Dankeschön


----------

